# red raw bum



## blonde_one (Jun 15, 2009)

Both my twins have started BLW about 3wks ago - not sure if this has anything to do with it - and I think they have also started teething.

Last Friday my DD1 had a red raw bum - we have tried sudacrem and johnsons nappy cream - sudacrem just didn't seem to be doing anything so we tried Johnsons.  We've also been letting them have no nappy time - lying nappy under them to try and get air to the red bit.

Sunday it changed over, DD1's had cleared a bit but then DD2's had gotten really bad.  Now it's swapped back again that DD1 is actually bleeding - we are cleaning only with water and cotton wool and patting dry with loo roll.  She screams if we put any cream on now too.

Anything else I can try?  Not sure whether to try other creams or just go to the doc tomorrow...

many thanks in advance.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, the poor things there are a couple of creams that I think are quite good, one is morhulin ( spelling might be different) and the other is bepanthen which is also good you can buy both of these from the chemist, you are doing the right thing with just water however you could also use olive oil on cotton wool to clean their bottoms and don't dry it off this will just lubricate their bums a bit more then put some cream on, I'm really sorry but I'm not so good with the abreviations so I don't know what blw is!! (Sorry) if this doesn't seem to be helping after a few days then there are other creams that the gp can prescribe but these creams usually work to be honest, and try the olive oil too, we use it with children with burned bottoms when they have lost their skin and it doesn't sting like water does

Let me know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------



## blonde_one (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you very much for your input.  I got hubby to get some Metanium tonight on way home and we're trying that on DDs 1 + 2 but as DD1s is so raw I think I'll take them both to the docs tomorrow anyway.  Will definatley give the olive oil a go too when changing them in the morning.  Thanks x

BLW - baby led weaning - so they've started on solids recently too.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh I see ha ha thank you, let me know how you get on hope their bums are better soon

Nic
Xx


----------



## blonde_one (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I took them to the dr and he said to continue with the Metanium and also gave us a tube of canestan as he thought there could be thrush too - DD1 was on antibiotics a week or so ago.  He's also given us some calpol (well the un branded canestan and calpol).  So hopefully this will help.  DD2's bum seems a lot better and DD1's bum is a little less red but still raw.  Been much easier for her when using the olive oil to clean her when we take the nappy off - thanks for that tip  and your input  x

Also found out I've got tennis elbow - presumably from constantly lifting the bubs haha typical!  Oh well they are so worth it 

x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ah bless you, I'm sure their bums will be ok after a few more days of olive oil and creams, 

Let me know if I can help with anything else

Nic
Xx


----------

